# Nismo red pin stripe



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Who's added the red Nismo pin stripe to their CF splitter.
How did you do it, tape or is it painted on? 

I have some 6 unsightly stone chips that has shattered the lacquer on the very front edge of my CF splitter. I thought I would use the red pinstripe to mask it. 

Also would only doing the front splitter look daft....


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Do the whole splitter red Dylan! :chuckle:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I've done it with some reflective tape from Amazon. I'm pleased with the look. You might want to go all the way around but you can try it first just on the splitter and see what you think.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Evo9lution said:


> Do the whole splitter red Dylan! :chuckle:


Now we both know that only looks good on a silver car


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

R35Audio said:


> I've done it with some reflective tape from Amazon. I'm pleased with the look. You might want to go all the way around but you can try it first just on the splitter and see what you think.



Looks good Andy, have you got a link to the same tape?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Did mine with some 3M reflective AutoTape.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/376818-diy-red-pin-stripe-4.html


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Did mine with some 3M reflective AutoTape.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/376818-diy-red-pin-stripe-4.html


Cheers Iggy, is the 10mm width tape the one to go for?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Taken the tape off my Nismo! More through necessity than choice, full respray due to paint damage from the Gumball and Asda charity day.

I'm wondering if Nissan will put it back on while its in having the attack pack installed!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Taken the tape off my Nismo! More through necessity than choice, full respray due to paint damage from the Gumball and Asda charity day.
> 
> I'm wondering if Nissan will put it back on while its in having the attack pack installed!



Maybe but you could always opt for the £17 Amazon tape lol

My damage is from the Asda day too..


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

vxrcymru said:


> Looks good Andy, have you got a link to the same tape?


I actually went for a tape from amazon at first but there was simply no way you could get any flex with the one I got. I went for one off ebay in the end and that was nice and flexible

Linky


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Cheers Iggy, is the 10mm width tape the one to go for?


I only wanted a delicate look, (not to in your face, if you know what I mean), so I went for the 1/4 inch 3M reflective tape.
Have to say it looks great, and it was easy to flex/contour round the rear end!


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

I bought some 9mm orange pin stripe tape off ebay, it was just over £4 delivered and works perfectly! Just search 'pin stripe' and the colour you want on ebay.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I used this, not the cheapest but very good quality & reflects great!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010AZSVU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

billythefish said:


> I bought some 9mm orange pin stripe tape off ebay, it was just over £4 delivered and works perfectly! Just search 'pin stripe' and the colour you want on ebay.


Love the look of that.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

AdnanK said:


> Love the look of that.


Cheers!


----------



## mcacuk (Jan 18, 2014)

Used the tape that R35Audio recommended. Happy with the results even if the wife thinks I've made the car look cheap!


----------



## andy400 (Oct 17, 2015)

I like the red 
.
.
Pin


----------



## dzuser (Mar 19, 2012)

mcacuk said:


> Used the tape that R35Audio recommended. Happy with the results even if the wife thinks I've made the car look cheap!
> 
> View attachment 134529


Did you order the tape direct from Amazon.com (USA)?

Thanks.


----------



## mcacuk (Jan 18, 2014)

Used this one.

eBay


----------

